# Moving to Greece spring 2023; What areas are best for native English speakers?



## Eulogia (5 mo ago)

My husband and I are planning to permanently move to Greece in the next six months. My husband is a Greek citizen but has live in the States since he was 13. Now, we are retiring. I am very concerned about feeling isolated due to my lack of Greek language skills beyond the basics. Which areas have expats? We are considering Crete (specifically Apokoronas), Pelion, and Lefkada. Are there expats in all three areas? Are there other areas you would recommend? We have dogs, also, (one rescued from the streets of Tolon, Greece) and I would hope to be able to work in animal rescue in some way. I am concerned about my dogs being poisoned...does that happen everywhere in Greece? Thank you for any information you can provide.


----------



## cretemike (Jul 30, 2021)

Crete, almost everyone speaks English as a 2nd language


----------



## Eulogia (5 mo ago)

cretemike said:


> Crete, almost everyone speaks English as a 2nd language


Thank you. Do you have any knowledge of the Pelion area, north of Athens? I think it is going to come down to those two areas, Crete or Pelion. My only concern with Crete is the heat. I hate the summers here in New Hampshire. I don't know if I could handle the summers in Crete. Although perhaps if I purchased a place at the foot of a mountain it might not be too hot?


----------



## cretemike (Jul 30, 2021)

Eulogia said:


> Thank you. Do you have any knowledge of the Pelion area, north of Athens? I think it is going to come down to those two areas, Crete or Pelion. My only concern with Crete is the heat. I hate the summers here in New Hampshire. I don't know if I could handle the summers in Crete. Although perhaps if I purchased a place at the foot of a mountain it might not be too hot?





Eulogia said:


> Thank you. Do you have any knowledge of the Pelion area, north of Athens? I think it is going to come down to those two areas, Crete or Pelion. My only concern with Crete is the heat. I hate the summers here in New Hampshire. I don't know if I could handle the summers in Crete. Although perhaps if I purchased a place at the foot of a mountain it might not be too hot?


The Southern part of the mainland is generally a lot hotter than Crete in the Summer. It can get very hot although this year was quite mild compared to last year. August the highest temperature in the NE, where I reside, was 35 c. Many days it struggled to get beyond 30c, Evenings were much cooler 25 - 21 c.The North is cooler than the South on Crete, best to live close to the sea.


----------



## Eulogia (5 mo ago)

I've been to Monemvasia in August...I won't be moving there any time soon! 🥵 But Pelion, which is about 4 hours north east of Athens, supposedly isn't too bad in the summertime. I'm wondering if it is cooler overall in the summer in Pelion, or say, Apokoronas, Crete? I'm thinking that if we live in the region of Mt. Pelion, I could visit Monemvasia if the winter gets too cold for me (unlikely). But if I live in Crete, will I be able to stand living inside 3-4 months of the year? I just don't know. I appreciate the comments of others who have an opinion, though. Thank you!


----------



## HillBenny (3 mo ago)

I live on Crete and its hot yes, and although it was not extremely hot this year, it is still to much if you ask me.
I'm so happy the hot season is over.

Pelion is also hot when I look at the weather history, atleast here on north crete we have a sea breeze.
Looking at the location of Pelion it seems you have mostly land wind, could be more uncomfortable.

all in all it is gonna be hot 🥵 both places 😅

here you can see the past weather and compare places









Weather in July 2020 in Dimos South Pelion, Greece


Weather reports from July 2020 in Dimos South Pelion, Greece with highs and lows




www.timeanddate.com






Living inside for three months is not really reality, once the sun pops through the clouds it gets warm and the world is happy again. And there are many days like that. In wintertime sometimes you can sit in your underwear outside, especially nice since there are no mosquitos in winter time, at least not many.


----------

